
Ask HN: Any straightforward, secure and reliable cloud storage for end-users? - caio1982
What would be your choice of cloud storage right now? What if you were an end-user with not much tech knowledge and just needed to have your local files always available from the cloud? After researching for alternatives I have not reached any conclusion and I trust HN will have plenty of use cases and stories to share to help me out!<p>iCloud: decently secure, great support, easy to use but desktop syncing is painfully, absurdly, slow though and its OSX processes consume too much CPU&#x2F;RAM<p>Google Drive: I am not sure how trustworthy it would be for desktop syncing and backups and such. Comments?<p>Dropbox: as insecure as it can get? Though everybody says it is super simple and easy to use, and desktop syncing is a breeze with no upload bandwidth limitations.<p>OneDrive: ...something inside the hardcore Linux (and OSX) guy in me says I should not trust Microsoft with my personal data.<p>I have a basic paid plan on Google Drive with specific stuff in there and 2TB on iCloud, but now I am considering moving most of it all to Dropbox... should I?
======
bradknowles
S3 plus an S3 sync program? Make sure it has client-side crypto built in?

